#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > سوال: چاپ عکس 3*4 از طریق فتو شاپ

## samaram

سلام خسته نباشید می خواستم بدونم روش چاپ با اندازه 3*4 به صورت خودکار چگونه است یعنی چنتا سوال دارم؟
1-چگونه عکس بصورت 3*4 باشه با کیفیت 
2- چگونه بصورت مرتب در برگه a4 در بیاید بصورت خودکار
ممنون از شما

----------

*1212ali*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samaram

ممنون کسی نبود جواب کاملی بدهد اساتید عزیزان دوستان صبحتون بخیر

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## samaram

000.png

----------

*1212ali*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## nekooee

ببخشید من الان سوال شما را دیدم. در مورد sheet بندی که خودتون جواب سوالتون رو پیدا کردید. 
در مورد کیفیت عکس کاملا به source عکس شما بر میگرده. پیشنهاد میشه حتما کیفیت عکس 300dpi باشه. یعنی رزولوشن صفحه ای که عکس داخل آن قرار دارد را روی 300dpi بر اینچ قرار بدید. بعد که عکس را در سایز 3 در 4 سانتیمتر داخل آن شیت بندی کنید. اگر در این رزولوشن و سایز کیفیت عکس را به صورت با کیفیت در مانیتور ببینید (در حالت زوم 100 درصد) در چاپ هم با کیفیت چاپ میشود.
اینکه خودتون عکس را بزرگ کنید کیفیت افت میکند. مهم این هست که سایز اصلی عکس بزرگ باشد. معمولا عکس هایی که با دوربین های عکسبرداری گرفته میشه 72 dpi هستند ولی چون سایز عکس خیلی بزرگ هست شما برای چاپ با سایز 3 در4 راحت می توانید رزولوشن رو بالا ببرید و به جای اون سایز عکس رو کوچیک کنید. که تغییری در کیفیت عکس بوجود نمیاد.
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*fkh52000*,*NPTiak*,*tahaali9095*,*V.GHAEDY*

----------


## samaram

ممنون دوست گرامی در قسمت sheet 8و 9 مثلا 7*6 دادیم باید یک صفحه با این تعداد به ما عکس بهد ولی فقط 1 عکس 3*4 می دهد؟؟؟17.pngو این قسمت هم برای من غیر فعال است 
2- من پرینتر l800 گرفتم اما کیفیت عکسش مات است و تار نشان می دهد چگونه باید این را رفع کنم

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز شما Adobe bridge رو اجرا کنید. (با فتوشاپ نصب میشه) یک عکس که میخواین تکرار بشه رو انتخاب کنید. از نوار بالا روی آیکون Output to web or PDF کلیک کنید. از سمت راست گزینه ها رو مطابق میلتون تنظیم کنید. فقط خروجی رو روی pdf انتخاب کنید از اولین گزینه و پاین در قسمت layout تیک گزینه  repeat one photo in per page رو بزنید و بعد هم بزنید  save as.
حالا فایل pdf تولید شده را چاپ کنید یا به فتوشاپ import کنید.
image5.png

----------

*1212ali*,*fkh52000*,*NPTiak*,*samaram*,*سناتور ۶۴*

----------


## samaram

درود بر شما استاد گرامی 
انجام دادم ممنون کار کرد چرا عکس را مات و دانه های سفید بسیار ریز در آن وجود دارد با اینکه تازه گرفاتم پرینترم l800 اپسون است

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
اگر پرینتر شما سایر عکس ها رو خوب چاپ می کند ممکن است ایراد از رزولوشن عکسی هست که وارد می کنید. ببینید شما تنظیمات رزولوشن را در همان bridge با دقت انجام دهید که کیفیت بالا باشد. عکسی هم که انتخاب می کنید از قبل چک کنید که حتما با 300dpi بر اینچ باشد. اگر این تنظیمات اوکی بود قطعا فایل pdf کیفیت بالایی دارد.
برای تست pdf را مستقیم چاپ نکنید و در فتوشاپ import کنید. اونجا چک کنید رزولوشن فایل 300dpi بر اینچ باشد. اگر نبود بدونید که مشکل شما در تنظیم همین قسمت هست.
برای تست در فتوشاپ یک فایل با سایزی که در bridge دادید ایجاد کنید و رزولوشن ان را 300dpi بر اینچ تنظیم کنید. بعد از منوی file روی گزینه place کلیک کنید و فایل pdf را آدرس دهید و در صفحه بکشید. سایز آن را هم برابر 100 % قرار دهید. اگر کل صفحه را پوشش داد یعنی 300dpi به درستی انجام شده. ولی اگر کوچکتر بود بدونید فایل pdf که ساختین با رزولوشن پایین ساخته شده. برای همین کیفیت افت کرده

----------

*1212ali*,*fkh52000*,*NPTiak*,*saeed40*,*samaram*

----------

